# Data Useage in the Model 3



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

We have all been talking about cost of features, autopilot and SC. But one thing it was curious about is data. The model S has a 3G or LTE connection for use by the infotainment system plus the auto updates. It is included and you can use it to surf the web. I understand videos can't be streamed (an owner told me that). It is not something you pay for as I understand. My LEAF has a very limited similar system that is included for a period of time, then you have to pay.
Som with the lower price point, will it be another data plan we have to pay for after a set period of time?
Of course if you let it lapse, then no updates


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I think Tesla quotes the data will be covered for the first 7 years... But IDK if after those 7 years if they can expect the owner to pick up the data plan, but the car will need data available to function properly. There is too much tied into it. Not just the updates (which could happen by wifi for most) but also the superchargers, navigation, etc.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok. Well I assume the car will function just fine without data. Cuz if it didn't, you couldn't drive in some areas. I forgot about the Wifi for updates. Guess the service center can do them too, but that could get hard with increasing numbers of vehicles.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I think Tesla quotes the data will be covered for the first 7 years... But IDK if after those 7 years if they can expect the owner to pick up the data plan, but the car will need data available to function properly. There is too much tied into it. Not just the updates (which could happen by wifi for most) but also the superchargers, navigation, etc.


Actually, I think Elon said (via Twitter) 4 years for this service. However, I don't think any of the few 2012s have hit the 4 year mark yet to see whether there will be a bill change to AT&T.

As for wi-fi, Tesla also said that if you turn on wi-fi when at home, you would be prioritized for OTA updates, etc. I have been on wifi, but don't feel like I've necessarily been prioritized over others.



LUXMAN said:


> Ok. Well I assume the car will function just fine without data. Cuz if it didn't, you couldn't drive in some areas. I forgot about the Wifi for updates. Guess the service center can do them too, but that could get hard with increasing numbers of vehicles.


Data is definitely useful for GPS etc. However the car works well tethered to a smart phone or mifi, both of which I've done with the Model S.

The Tesla telematics is better than Nissan's CarWings (at least my experience with Leaf was with a 2013 SV that I had my Senior Citizen mom use...). One of the things that Nissan was superior to Tesla with regard to telematics was the "preferred charger location" app on Nissan. I had it set up for my Senior Citizen mom to email and text when she got home and forgot to plug in. It helped train her to plug in Leaf when she was home. Something that the Tesla doesn't do.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

It may well depend on the state of auto-pilot when the plans start running out. Tesla needs the data that the cars are providing to improve the auto-pilot system. Sending that data back on customer's phone minutes might prove to be a PR nightmare.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Topher said:


> It may well depend on the state of auto-pilot when the plans start running out. Tesla needs the data that the cars are providing to improve the auto-pilot system. Sending that data back on customer's phone minutes might prove to be a PR nightmare.
> 
> Thank you kindly.


Makes sense... Unless Tesla doesn't value the data from non-AP cars as much as AP cars. Then those of us that are reaching this 4 year schedule will be abandoned soon.

No indications. Like many things Tesla, I hope to be pleasantly surprised. But, have contingencies in place if I don't.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Currently listening to the "the tesla show" podcast and data was being discussed. They mention after the 4 year data coverage, tesla would continue to cover data at 3G level, with it up to the owner to jump it up to LTE


----------



## JP White (Jul 4, 2016)

For those not wanting to pay for yet another data plan it is often possible to use your cell as a WiFi Hotspot.

I setup my Hotspot with the same SSID and Password as my home WiFi so my devices automatically connect when the hotspot is activated when I'm away from home.

The Model 3 could easily take advantage of your 4G cell phone in this way. The car would be automatically connected to WiFi at home or your cell away from home.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

MelindaV said:


> Currently listening to the "the tesla show" podcast and data was being discussed. They mention after the 4 year data coverage, tesla would continue to cover data at 3G level, with it up to the owner to jump it up to LTE


That makes total sense and I agree with it in principle. However Tesla would never take away connectivity from the cars, the data, for good (Autopilot fleet learning) or evil (protecting themselves from accelerator punching newbies flying into buildings and lying about it) is too valuable.


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

I agree that they may disable some of the data hungry end user / real-time features, they'll no doubt keep the account open with AT&T for diagnostic purposes as long as the car is under warranty in anyway.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

I'd be surprised if they end up charging for the data. They want all that AP data coming back home and they cant make you use your own service and then suck your data plan dry with all that information. They give you free service and the price for that is they collect telemetry data on you to make the systems better. Seems like a fair trade.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Worst case they'd probably just turn off some of the end user features but the car is designed around having access to updates and providing information back to home base.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't have a link readily available, but Tesla had confirmed the vehicles will _always_ have 3G at a _minimum_ covered by Tesla. 
(mentioned this a few posts back from hearing on a podcast, then at that time did some digging around and found the same directly from Tesla)


----------



## TGRETZ (May 8, 2016)

I want the 100GB plan so I can stream video. New # P75D100GB lol
I asked BMW about their internet and after the term they cover, it was about $100 CDN per year for the data package.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TGRETZ said:


> I want the 100GB plan so I can stream video. New # P75D100GB lol
> I asked BMW about their internet and after the term they cover, it was about $100 CDN per year for the data package.


Video streaming isn't blocked because of the bandwidth, but because visible video isn't allowed by regulators. Same reason aftermarket double-din DVD capable car decks require the parking brake to be on or the video to be sent to the back seats. Even with the advent of autonomous driving, I doubt that will change anytime soon, because for the foreseeable future, there will be the option to manually drive the car.


----------

